# Dazzleglass Creme en México



## bgajon (Oct 10, 2009)

En el D.F. MAC PRO Perisur, Palacio de Hierro Perisur, MAC PRO Parque Delta (de seguro también en la otra tienda PRO los tienen, está en Bosques Duraznos) y para el lunes seguro ya están en los stands MAC de Liverpool y PH.
Ojo que en PRO Perisur Amorous ya voló. 
La consistencia y brillo de los nuevos dazzleglasses es igual a los previamente lanzados lo único es que son más opacos y pueden ser usados sin un labial abajo ya que cubren muy bien.
Felices compras


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 11, 2009)

¡Yo pude hacerme de un Amorous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Está hermoso, como todos los tonos de esta colección. Mucho brillo, colores divinos y excelente cobertura.


----------

